# Color or paint code of LP640 in Dark Knight



## Dageorge (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm repainting a sportbike and instead of going with VAG Platinum grey, I figured I'd go with the color of Bruce Wayne's LP640 in the Dark Knight. Anyone know which one that is?
http://www.lambocars.com/archive/paintmur.htm
I googled and found a couple links listing the schemes for 2007, but I believe the car in the flim is 2008 and the colors may be different. There are a couple links with 2008 schemes but the colors they list, when I check them against the above link, don't seem like they could be right at all. Both of the grey colors appear to be micas, I thought the car in the movie looked like it had much flatter paint.
Anyone know the color and/ or PPG code? 


_Modified by Dageorge at 5:56 PM 1-19-2009_


----------



## Dageorge (Nov 23, 2006)

Once I started googling "lp640 paint codes" I found these, it's called Grigio Telesto in case anyone wanted to know. I still need to find the paint code since the Murci code list that I usually refer to does not feature it.
Here are some pics:


----------



## .:Rcoholic (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Color or paint code of LP640 in Dark Knight (Dageorge)*

You may have to sell your soul for this.


----------



## 72SuperDude (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Color or paint code of LP640 in Dark Knight (.:Rcoholic)*

Only possible way to get paint code officially is to find a Lambo dealer and hope they have the car IN THEIR POSSESSION. If they do not, you are pretty much sol. You may get lucky and find a paint mixer that can help you get it. But since it is a Lambo, it will be a water bourne paint. I am almost 100% positive.
I know this because I tried getting paint for the Reventon, and they won't give it up eventhough I figured out their loop holes.


----------



## natalie martinez (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm not sure of the code but I believe the name is Telesto Gray.
Or maybe that is the Superleggera color, sorry.


----------



## Dageorge (Nov 23, 2006)

That's in the first post. Grigio is gray.


----------



## thepaintcanman (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: (Dageorge)*

the actual paint code is 0098


----------

